

Ask HN: Whats convenient way save webpages with links for offline reading? - smaksi

For instance, it is impossible to read a Wikipedia article on complex issue because one needs to follow a link which is not saved in PDF.
I need all links to be pre-downloaded for offline reading.
======
justintbassett
I like to wget, because you can easily automate and customize it. Here's the
man page:
[http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html](http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html)

------
teklulz
I use Pocket, Instapaper may work aswell.

[http://lifehacker.com/5894995/bookmark-and-read-later-
apps-c...](http://lifehacker.com/5894995/bookmark-and-read-later-apps-
compared-read-it-later-vs-instapaper-vs-readability)

[http://pieroxy.net/blog/2014/10/05/reeder_and_its_companion_...](http://pieroxy.net/blog/2014/10/05/reeder_and_its_companion_apps_readability_vs_pocket_vs_instapaper.html)

[http://recode.net/2014/06/09/read-this-when-you-actually-
hav...](http://recode.net/2014/06/09/read-this-when-you-actually-have-time-a-
guide-to-read-it-later-apps/)

------
arvin
Use HTTrack, this tool can grab a webpage and the links in that page.

[http://www.httrack.com](http://www.httrack.com)

------
LukeFitzpatrick
This is what I do. I have the Pages App on my iPad. I copy and paste anything
into it that I want to continue to read, reference or check it out later on. I
only use this app for this purpose. I also created a reading list on Quora
too, but I've only just started using this feature. If there is a specific app
for this, let me know, I'd use it.

~~~
0942v8653
On an iPad, you can tap-hold on a link and Add to Reading List. That might be
easier. It does do JS though, whereas Pages presumably doesn't.

~~~
LukeFitzpatrick
Your awesome, cheers for the tip. I've only had my iPad for a couple of months
so I don't know many iPad tricks yet.

